# We are finally home with Mimi!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So after a long 14 hour day traveling to pick up the princess we are finally home and Mimi is doing great!
We are, drank, and pottied!
Now what you really want....pictures!!

Already a daddy's girl!









An outfit from auntie Elaine already fits!


















I loves pink!









Hi my new fwiends on CP!









Can someone help me get this off?
I think I iz stuck?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's such a little princess already!! Glad you guys got home okay. I can't wait to see pics of her and her brothers and sister!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so cute AND she loves pink. How have the others responded to their new sis?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lola and mojo are giving her the cold shoulder which I expected, they will come around, I don't wanna force them. Leo was whining to see her and then started growling. He's also been butt sniffing. He is definitely very intrigued by her, hopefully they will all be besties soon!! I am ready for bed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my! She is just too precious! She has the cutest paws and kissable bare tummy. I can't stop looking at her....


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG she is So cute!!! I love her in the little sweater, how adorable!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of her with the other 3!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh my! She is just too precious! She has the cutest paws and kissable bare tummy. I can't stop looking at her....


Thank you! We are smitten over here! Her tummy is so bare!!
Just praying she sleeps at least a little bit tonight! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> OMG she is So cute!!! I love her in the little sweater, how adorable!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of her with the other 3!


Thanks! Elaine sells the cutest outfits ever! I'm hoping I can get them all in a photo soon! Mojo and Lola are kinda snobby, so it may be a while! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She looks so pretty in pink, love that little coat. What a beautiful little girl she is. Hope her brother's and sister come around soon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

OH MY. She is beyond cute. Look at her in that little outfit!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! Elaine sells the cutest outfits ever! I'm hoping I can get them all in a photo soon! Mojo and Lola are kinda snobby, so it may be a while! Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I definitely need to get some matching outfits for my girls!!

I can't wait until they're all friends, they'll make the cutest 4some ever!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, these are great pics, i Love them !!! the little Princess is just gorgeous and the HK bear hoodie looks so adorable on her  . i love the little pink bowl you got her too. i'm happy to hear all is going good. hope you and everyone else gets some good sleep. :cloud9:


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I love her! She's an adorable little princess already!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations!

She is just lovely! So glad you made it there and back safely.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhh! She is precious! Her pink sweater is too sweet. I'm sure everyone will be getting along soon enough. Ohhh, I want another puppy so bad seeing these pics!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> So after a long 14 hour day traveling to pick up the princess we are finally home and Mimi is doing great!
> We are, drank, and pottied!
> Now what you really want....pictures!!
> 
> ...


So happy you guys are home safely, and the little Princess is doing well! She's such a doll!! Congrats on your new Angel. :daisy:

Jade has a very similar hoodie like that from Aunty Elaine. So, so cute!!

The second pic above is so darling!!! She looks like a little Bear! :love5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations she is too cute! I hope y'all all get some rest


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> I definitely need to get some matching outfits for my girls!!
> 
> I can't wait until they're all friends, they'll make the cutest 4some ever!!!


Awwww ur so sweet! Ur girls would look like dolls matching together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> She looks so pretty in pink, love that little coat. What a beautiful little girl she is. Hope her brother's and sister come around soon.


Thanks Evelyn, it's a perfect fit!! I hope so too! I think Leo will before my grumpies do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> OH MY. She is beyond cute. Look at her in that little outfit!


Thank you Krystal! I was so excited to see something actually fit her! She weighs 14 ounces only. I'm scared to break her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> awww, these are great pics, i Love them !!! the little Princess is just gorgeous and the HK bear hoodie looks so adorable on her  . i love the little pink bowl you got her too. i'm happy to hear all is going good. hope you and everyone else gets some good sleep. :cloud9:


Thanks for everything Elaine! I really appreciate it! This hoodie is to die for. Do you have it in a size bigger? I'm in love with it on her!
Mimi says she can't wait to be a little fashionista thanks to aunt Elaine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> I love her! She's an adorable little princess already!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you love! We love her too! Can't believe it took Bryan all of two seconds to be so smitten w her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> She is just lovely! So glad you made it there and back safely.


Thanks Karen! I'm soooo happy to be home, it was really a long long day but it was worth it!! We got to see all the puppies and play with them! I wanted to sneak them all in my carrier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> Ahhh! She is precious! Her pink sweater is too sweet. I'm sure everyone will be getting along soon enough. Ohhh, I want another puppy so bad seeing these pics!


Thank you Caitlin!! Am I giving you puppy fever??? Sowwy! 
She did not like being dressed at all, she was even walking funny!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> So happy you guys are home safely, and the little Princess is doing well! She's such a doll!! Congrats on your new Angel. :daisy:
> 
> Jade has a very similar hoodie like that from Aunty Elaine. So, so cute!!
> 
> The second pic above is so darling!!! She looks like a little Bear! :love5:


Haha she does look like a bear!! Thanks T!! She just ate some more for me! And now she's playing w some toys but Leo keeps coming up and stealing them! Meanie!! 
I love this hoodie, it's way too cute and soft!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Congratulations she is too cute! I hope y'all all get some rest


Thanks Christie!! I hope so too, if I ever get off this app! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!!! Seriously THE. CUTEST. PUPPY. EVERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my. I am in LOVE with her!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> We got to see all the puppies and play with them! I wanted to sneak them all in my carrier!


...and then you wisely remembered the sweet man who agreed to ONE, (1) more puppy and you took your cute teddy bear and left. Do NOT make Jayda's husband come present that sweet man of yours with a contract for you!



Brodysmom said:


> OMG!!! Seriously THE. CUTEST. PUPPY. EVERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my. I am in LOVE with her!!!!


You are REALLY lucky that Brody cannot read!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG!!! Seriously THE. CUTEST. PUPPY. EVERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my. I am in LOVE with her!!!!


awwww thank you Tracy!! You are so nice! 
I better not tell her what everyone is saying, she is going to get a BIG head. 
I think we are going to keep her! Haha. Well lets see how tonight goes first!
Just kidding!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> ...and then you wisely remembered the sweet man who agreed to ONE, (1) more puppy and you took your cute teddy bear and left. Do NOT make Jayda's husband come present that sweet man of yours with a contract for you!
> 
> Yes of course!! Wink, wink. I need to keep a roof over my head Karen!! I think a contract will be coming soon!! Bry doesn't trust me when it comes to these irresistible chi babies!!
> 
> You are REALLY lucky that Brody cannot read!


Bahahahahaha



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> awwww thank you Tracy!! You are so nice!
> I better not tell her what everyone is saying, she is going to get a BIG head.
> I think we are going to keep her! Haha. Well lets see how tonight goes first!
> Just kidding!!
> ...


I am in love with that little face!!! And usually puppies don't really tempt me. But she is a DOLL BABY! Yeah... ya know if she's really a naughty lil thing, just send her to aunt Tracy. I'll take her off your hands ..... :coolwink:


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the second picture. Made me smile! She is a very good looking puppy!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww congrats on the new addition! She is adorable.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is just precious! Puppy fever!!!!!!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG she is adorable! I am glad that you guys got her home safe and sound. I look forward to seeing her grow up into a beautiful little girl.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

So so cute!!! I can't believe u found a hoody 2 fit!!!!  enjoy!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Zorana, she is dreamy!!! Such a darling in her little pink outfit drinking out of her bowl that I love! Mojo and Lola WILL come around--trust me--if Lulu came to love Gidget, they will love her too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww she is just too cute and teeny tiny! love the hello kitty hoodie on her! hehehe such a cutie pie :lol: enjoy!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sure Lola and Mojo will come around soon. She's sooo cute! I can't wait to see more photos. I am so jealous! What a cutie xox


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww would you look at that, I slept the day away & you're all home, safe & sound, thank goodness.

Ooooh what a little poppet, utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congratulations Mummy! Enjoy her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Mimi is beautiful, I'm so happy for you everything went ok. I hope you have a good first night. X


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

She's adorable!!! I'm puppy broody now! Glad everything went ok xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks for everything Elaine! I really appreciate it! This hoodie is to die for. Do you have it in a size bigger? I'm in love with it on her!
> Mimi says she can't wait to be a little fashionista thanks to aunt Elaine!


i'm so happy you love it  . i had some in a bigger size , but i dont think i have anymmore. i will look though and let you know... i may have one though in the next size up in the pink HK bunny hoodie ( that one is the HK bear hoodie ).


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's adorable - I love her colours!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh she's a poppet! Go Team Pink! x


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

awwwwwww she is so beautiful!!!
Love her in pink <3
I am glad you are both home, sooooooo will she stay a Mimi?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana, if the HK hoodie is an XXS, when Mimi outgrows it, I'll buy it from you for Jade.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Definitely feeling the love from CP!! 

So we made it through our first night. She peed 3x (she woke me up each time so I could put her in the play pen), pooped twice, and ate twice. She did sleep from 9-3 straight through. 
She is such a cuddle bug and guess who kept trying to be by her last night? Leo!
They are playing right now as we speak!! It's so cute. I need to snap some photos later. We r having family and some friends stop by to see her, hoping to get lots of new pics!

T, that's not a problem but let me measure it for you bc is really really small, like 3" wide maybe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> awwwwwww she is so beautiful!!!
> Love her in pink <3
> I am glad you are both home, sooooooo will she stay a Mimi?


Thanks Mayra!! 
Yes she is MIMI!!! 
She and Leo won't stop playing this am. He's in love with her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww ur so sweet! Ur girls would look like dolls matching together!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw Thank you!!! My little angels :angel1:


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

What a beautiful princess! Congratulations!


----------



## Mumchilove (Mar 2, 2013)

Awe she's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks like a Mimi! I love that name! 

So happy to hear she did well through the night. When I woke up around 2:30, I checked to see if you had posted updates of her keeping you up all night. :lol: 9 to 3 is great! Sounds like she's doing very well already!! 

Can't wait to see pics of her playing. Leo is from the same breeder, right? 

She truly is a little doll!! :love5:

The little XXS HK will fit Jade perfect. It's the only ones that Elaine carries that fits her. It's a perfect fit other than the arm holes are a bit big. Anyway, you have a buyer if you want to sell it.  We can check with Elaine to make sure the one I have, and yours are the same size.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> She looks like a Mimi! I love that name!
> 
> So happy to hear she did well through the night. When I woke up around 2:30, I checked to see if you had posted updates of her keeping you up all night. :lol: 9 to 3 is great! Sounds like she's doing very well already!!
> 
> ...


Haha, yes I was still asleep then!! Hopefully she sleeps better tonight! 

I think she looks like a Mimi too! Leo is from the same breeder, they have the same mommy but different dads. Leo dad was a SC and Mimi's dad is a LC. 

That's a good idea, we will double check with Elaine! The breeders dog Mouse (1.8lbs) couldn't fit in it but she may be shaped differently. 
If it fits, absolutely you can buy it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Zorona, congrats on getting Mimi home! She is precious! It sounds like she did really well last night too!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww baby Mimi is so cute! Enjoy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, yes I was still asleep then!! Hopefully she sleeps better tonight!
> 
> I think she looks like a Mimi too! Leo is from the same breeder, they have the same mommy but different dads. Leo dad was a SC and Mimi's dad is a LC.
> 
> ...


I bet each night will get better with her sleeping. 6 hours is great for the first night. I'm sure the trip was exhausting for all of you. Hopefully today you'll all be able to relax and get some rest. 

How cool that they are half bro & sis. They are both gorgeous, as is your whole pack!

Elaine said the lil hoodie is the same size I bought for Jade that fits really well, outside of the arm holes being a bit big. So if you decide to sell it when Mimi outgrows it, just let me know.  I'm in no rush. It's very very cute!! Looks super soft!

Enjoy your little doll! :love5:

Edited to add: If you'd rather keep it as a keepsake, Elaine has another one. So no pressure.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

YAY I've been waiting for this post, LOL!!! So glad to hear everything went well!! Welcome to CP little girl, you're already a celebrity! =D


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like she did really well through the night. One of the pics where she is looking sideways her face looks very similar to a pic of Leo as a pup at the same angle. I'm so jealous and puppy broody now. You'll have to send me some pics and let me know what you want for your siggy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I bet each night will get better with her sleeping. 6 hours is great for the first night. I'm sure the trip was exhausting for all of you. Hopefully today you'll all be able to relax and get some rest.
> 
> How cool that they are half bro & sis. They are both gorgeous, as is your whole pack!
> 
> ...


T, you can have it, no worries! 
I'm sure she will outgrow it in a couple months! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LostLakeLua said:


> YAY I've been waiting for this post, LOL!!! So glad to hear everything went well!! Welcome to CP little girl, you're already a celebrity! =D


Thanks Kat! Glad the drive is over. She's so tired now, she cried for an hour straight in her play pen while I was getting ready and doing laundry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Sounds like she did really well through the night. One of the pics where she is looking sideways her face looks very similar to a pic of Leo as a pup at the same angle. I'm so jealous and puppy broody now. You'll have to send me some pics and let me know what you want for your siggy.


Yay new siggy time! I will work on new pics this week. We have our parents coming over today to meet her, I can't wait to see their faces!
She looks really similar to Leo in her head shape and muzzle, she's tinier than he was at 8 weeks, by 8 ounces! But she's so furry that it makes her look bigger! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sleeping beauty










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo cute!! Take all the time you need. I can get it done whenever you want it  They'll all fall hopelessly in love!!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'm so happy you love it  . i had some in a bigger size , but i dont think i have anymmore. i will look though and let you know... i may have one though in the next size up in the pink HK bunny hoodie ( that one is the HK bear hoodie ).


I love it. Let me know if you ever get it in small let me know.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimi is adorable...her name suits her well....


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

OMG!! What a doll baby! That is such cuteness. The one with her looking at the camera by her bowl of water is my fav. What a sweetie. I have girl puppy envy!

Glad to hear she did so well her first night. That is great.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> She peed 3x (she woke me up each time so I could put her in the play pen), pooped twice, and ate twice. She did sleep from 9-3 straight through.


What a little angel, that in itself is amazing, the fact she wakes you up to go potty. All of mine had pee accidents when I first got them & let them up on the bed @ about 14wo even just for a short time - I think they all thought it was a giant pee pad.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> OMG!! What a doll baby! That is such cuteness. The one with her looking at the camera by her bowl of water is my fav. What a sweetie. I have girl puppy envy!
> 
> Glad to hear she did so well her first night. That is great.


Thank you Jessica! That's one of my favorites too!! Maybe you need a little girl in your life too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> What a little angel, that in itself is amazing, the fact she wakes you up to go potty. All of mine had pee accidents when I first got them & let them up on the bed @ about 14wo even just for a short time - I think they all thought it was a giant pee pad.


Mine had accidents too, not her....yet. Maybe it was beginners luck last night! We shall see what tonight brings. All of our parents came over today and she got lots of love and cuddles, she's so tired now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw!!!!! So cute!!!!!!!!! Congrats! Looks like she settled easily and loves it there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

​


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww Myra, that's sooo pretty, and all in pink for the little cherub 

Yikes, speaking of piddles on beds, it seems one of mine was too dang lazy to use the stairs off the bed this arvo whilst I slept. Hmm, little toads, that's inexcusable!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, I'm so happy for you! What a beautiful little angel your baby girl is!
Congratulations my friend. I wish you lots of happiness and lots of wonderful
years together. She truly is precious. Give her tiny little soft forehead a kiss
from aunty LS. :love2:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> ​


Thanks for the beautiful sign Mayra! I love it! Ur so cute! Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Aww Myra, that's sooo pretty, and all in pink for the little cherub
> 
> Yikes, speaking of piddles on beds, it seems one of mine was too dang lazy to use the stairs off the bed this arvo whilst I slept. Hmm, little toads, that's inexcusable!!!


Oh no!! I just bought a brand new down comforter and Leo peed all over it yesterday! A huge puddle! I almost cried. Luckily, I had some oxy clean and got it out before putting it in the washing machine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, I'm so happy for you! What a beautiful little angel your baby girl is!
> Congratulations my friend. I wish you lots of happiness and lots of wonderful
> years together. She truly is precious. Give her tiny little soft forehead a kiss
> from aunty LS. :love2:


Thanks LS! She's fitting right in! Leo and her have become best buddies over night. Mojo and Lola aren't so excited but they will come around. It's so funny watching her walk around like she owns everything, she is not afraid of anything! Hopefully I can get some more pics of her tomorrow. Today was our 6 year anniversary so grandma had to come watch the doggies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks LS! She's fitting right in! Leo and her have become best buddies over night. Mojo and Lola aren't so excited but they will come around. It's so funny watching her walk around like she owns everything, she is not afraid of anything! Hopefully I can get some more pics of her tomorrow. Today was our 6 year anniversary so grandma had to come watch the doggies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations on your 6 year anniversary!! So glad to hear Mimi has made herself so at home, and Leo has a little buddy. I foresee some heart-melting pics like Milo and Willow. I bet before you know it Mojo and Lola will be in the pics too if nothing else if they are like Lulu they won't let you leave them out.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Omg! She is adorable!!! It's giving me baby fever!!! Please lots of pics, so I can live vigorously through you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No more pics of the new precious Angel? CP foul! :lol: 

Well, no pics might be a good thing. Cause I'm thinking that little sweet face of hers might bring out the puppy napping side of me.  :lol:

Come on Mama! Let's see that baby!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, i want to see more pics too  ( no rush , but i'm really really looking forward to more pics !!! )


----------

